# Rhinestones applied over fabric paint



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi everyone! A customer asked me to create a T-shirt for him that has a metallic paint background with a rhinestone design atop the paint. Is this possible?  Have any of you applied rhinestones over fabric paint? I will be applying the rhinestones with a heat press. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## crystalcouture (Oct 14, 2009)

The stones will stick initially to the paint but will come off in the wash. They need to be applied directly to the fabric for the best adhesion.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply! I'll have to explain this to my customer.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Can I use glue ( ex. E6000) to apply the rhinestones to the fabric paint on the shirt?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it was straight fabric paint you probably would get by with it. The metallic paint is where your issue is. Are you doing the paint work also? If so, why not just do a punch through and have holes where the rhinestones go. Then the rhinestones would be adhered directly to the fabric.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, I would do the paint work too. Jean, I'm not familiar with a "punch through"; how would I create that?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is a part of the weld functionality. The crystal artwork design is laid on top of the artwork. In weld, there is an option for dialog. It will show the color stack. I believe there is an option for overlap or underlap. You will want underlap so that you have a tiny bit of the shirt that may show around the rhinestones. You want full contact between the fabric and the glue. When you choose weld, it will make a hole through all layers. Your artwork will look a little funny. You would press the artwork on and peel per instructions. Lay the stones in where the holes are and press again. Be sure to use a teflon sheet or kraft paper. Press the rhinestones per instructions.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Jean! That makes sense.


----------

